# The Keys



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

Is there anyone out there with some information on taking a boat from Orange Beach Al to the keys? Is there anyone headed that way in the next two weeks who would want to buddy boat the trip? Want to be down there before mid March and looking at making the shortest and fastest trip the fuel will allow


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I would love to make a trip like that one day please post reports on the trip


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Take I 10 to 75 to exit 101 go to 41 turn left go to 997 turn right go to us1 turn right to key west. 890 miles. 
41 to 997 takes you through the everglades.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Fuel bladder. GPS to key west harbor, throttles down, 350 miles+/-. Or alternatively run over to Apalach, Naples, and then keys.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Its around 440 as the crow flies.


----------



## jet (Jan 17, 2011)

Unless you have a significant size boat weather will be the biggest factor. I would look at using the waterways for part of your trip. Maybe if you get a good two day weather cycle first leg to tampa area and down the waterway and out near Naples. I have made the trip from the keys and moved as weather allowed... A direct route to keys it would be difficult to find a long enough Wx window unless you can take a huge fuel load to cruise the entire route. My suggestion is not to push a timetable too hard and enjoy the trip.. Take plenty of extra fuel filters no matter what age your boat.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I never thaught you were going by water. What size boat are you going in.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I have done the crossing a few times in my 54 Viking. It's not bad at all if the weather is nice. I have always used Venice or Anna Maria Island as a 1/2 spot and took two days. Two days gives you plenty of time vs one very very long day.


----------



## jet (Jan 17, 2011)

I looked at your profile and it shows you have a 52Ft sportsfish. With that size boat I agree MSViking's reply is on target. I would consider going with you but I hope to be moving a boat from Puerto Vallarta Mx to San Diego in late March. Good luck and tight lines... JET


----------



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

Well we made it!! Left Ono Island Saturday morning around 10 am arrived in Destin by way of the ICW at 5 pm and fueled. We pointed SouthEast and headed toward Tampa Bay, this was a long night and day! We arrived in Tampa Bay for a little shut eye at 1:30 am on Monday mornig. Slept till about 9 then out in the gulf we went. Stopped in Sarasota and fueled at (Marina Jack and this is a fine place to stop). Back out and South we went to arrive at Plantation Yatch Harbor at 2:30 on Tueasday. In Florida bay we did have to dodge the 3 MILLION crab or lobster traps(SUCKED). Total trip was a little less than 800 gallons of fuel half a quart of oil in the starboard and one quart in the port. The twin 8v92's ran like a charm but wasn't pushed at all. Shuttle to Homestead on Wednesday morning and back in Fairhope Al at 7:30 pm.:thumbup:


----------

